
Ask HN: What is your approach to donating to nonprofits? - raleighm
For example: All things equal, do you try to consolidate and make your donations to the best organization on the issue you care about, or do you try to widely distribute the donations to as many suitable organizations on the issue as possible in order to maximize the number of approaches to the issue? How do you judge donation options as best&#x2F;good&#x2F;bad - particularly, are there non-obvious factors you look at?<p>Thanks
======
turtler
I first look on the stability of the organization and then see their work
history. After which I personally call them.

